# Recherche toutes les PUB Video de l'iPod



## Darkfire (22 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde,
Je cherche *TOUTES* les PUB video pour l'iPod.(Faite par Apple bien entendu)
Savez-vous ou les trouver, connaisser vous un site qui les a toutes gardées ?
J'attends avec impatience vos liens.

PS : Si vous déplacez ce post merci de m'avertir


----------



## cassandre57 (23 Janvier 2005)

Et hop ! Je fais remonter le post, parce que si quelqu'un sait, ça m'intéresse !
PS : c'est quoi le morceau de la pub iPod ?


----------



## Darkfire (23 Janvier 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'est quoi le morceau de la pub iPod ?



Le morceau de quelle Pub ?

PS : Si vous avez le lien de la PUB iPod où il y a un gamin avec un iPod qui chante une chanson d'Eminem ça m'intéresse.


----------



## Darkfire (23 Janvier 2005)

J'en ai trouvé une Super !
ici : http://www.wired.com/news/mediaplayer/0,2108,65996-65996-viralipod_qt_hi,00.html


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2005)

Tu trouveras pas mal de pub Apple ici.


----------



## cassandre57 (24 Janvier 2005)

Merci ! :love:


----------



## Darkfire (24 Janvier 2005)

Merci Beaucoup !


----------



## Darkfire (24 Janvier 2005)

Vraiment Super ton lien   
Mais il manque une PUB iPod,
celle de jacob. C'est celle ou il y a un enfant de 12 ans
avec un iPod et qui chante une chanson d'Eminem, vous l'avez celle là ?


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Janvier 2005)

Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> C'est celle ou il y a un enfant de 12 ans
> avec un iPod et qui chante une chanson d'Eminem, vous l'avez celle là ?


Et celle où la crémière elle chante "Il était une bergère", tu l'as celle-là ?


----------



## Darkfire (26 Janvier 2005)

Non je l'ai pas.
J'ai meme pas entendu parler


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Janvier 2005)

Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> Non je l'ai pas.J'ai meme pas entendu parler


----------



## Darkfire (26 Janvier 2005)

Alors, est-ce que quelqu'un aurai ces deux pub ?


----------



## Darkfire (27 Janvier 2005)

S.v.p, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me passer ces deux PUB ?
Soit en l'hébergent soit en e le passant par iChat.
Merci, ça serait super sympas


----------



## Darkfire (4 Février 2005)

S.v.p est-ce que quelqu'un peut nous aider ?


----------



## Yaminaru (3 Février 2009)

Ouiiii moi j'ai fait quelque recherches et j'en ai trouver un bon petit paquet ^^

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/pub%2BIpod/video/x24oa3_nouvelle-pub-ipod-mi-swing-es-tropi_ads

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/pub%2Bipod/video/xoefi_pub-ipod-shuffle_ads

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x1au3x_pub-ipod-sterio-rock-fr_ads

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x1ln97_pub-ipod_ads

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x1de8g_pub-ipod-hey-mama_tech

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x6pgze_pub-nouveaux-ipod-nano-4g_tech

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x36rq_pub-ipod-with-eminem_ads

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x2wzu6_pub-ipod-nano-apple

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x5diwa_nouvelle-pub-apple-2008-the-ting-ti_music

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/pub%2BIpod/video/x18mzc_pub-ipod-hip-hop_ads

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xna10_mystykc_pub-ipod/video/x2bdqa_pub-ipod-itunes-avec-paul-mccartney_ads

Il y a celle de Eminem dans le tat!!!
J'en cherche d'autre on sait jamais 
Bye


----------



## wath68 (3 Février 2009)

Nom de Zeus Marty !! Tu as pris la De Lorean pour aller déterrer ce topic ? lol 

En tout cas merci, je vais regarder ça


----------

